# Antique Wood Rim Track Bike ID?



## dave429 (Dec 4, 2012)

I came across an antique wood rim bicycle a few weeks ago. I have been trying to figure out what the make and year it might be. I has a skip tooth sprocket. It has a persons leather saddle. under the bottom bracket it is stamped brampton. The rear stays are hollow at the top where they meet the seat post. There is a serial number of some sort on the seat downtube, its in the picture. Its a little metal plate bolted on. The front forks almost remind me of the old paramounts. The crank arms say england on them. Any info would be greatly appreciated, otherwise feel free to check out the pics and let me know what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## dave429 (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is a picture of the serial #


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting rear drop-outs.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 4, 2012)

Open seatstays seem fairly common on US track bikes- obviously they are not ideal for the road!  The chainring might be a Williams, which might have a date code:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components.html
What are the other components?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2012)

What does the front lug work look like where the head tube meets the top and downtubes? I wonder if that bolt on serial number is legit. I don't think any frame builder would have drilled the downtube for a serial number. Especially if the tubes are as thin as I think they are.

I had a similar open seat stay bike that had BSA cranks, Brampton headset, and a Raleigh 7 seatpost that was overly long. It was estimated to be a 1920s-1930s machine.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 4, 2012)

There is no front lugwork, where the headtube meets the downtubes and top tube.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 4, 2012)

The tag looks more like a property or accession number than a serial- Maybe a velodrome rental bike, or it spent some time in a museum collection?  The black and white plastic tags have been around since at least the 1940's.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 4, 2012)

The tag is actually metal. The screws that hold it on look old as well. The guy I purchased it from has had the bike hanging in a barn for at least 20 years. He got it from whom he believed was the original owner and racer in southern wisconsin.


----------



## liquidvibe (Dec 13, 2012)

What you looking to get for it? I assume you're planning on trying to sell it. Cool bike, would be nice if someone could ID it.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 14, 2012)

pm me an offer!


----------



## dave429 (Jan 10, 2013)

I finally got around to taking apart this bike and the only other markings are XX1 at the bottom of the handlebar stem and the bottom bracket is marked E0-1 B and BSA with the Birmingham Small Arms logo.

Again the crank arms say made in england, The bottom of the bike under the bottom bracket is stamped Brampton, and the chain ring has no markings but is a neat snowflake pattern. Could I assume i have a BSA track Bike? Any ideas on what years BSA made track bicycles?


----------



## jgrome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Id*

Was the fork original  and is there drillings for a headbadge?   Any stampings for a serial number besides the screwed on tag.   Check out the worth mitten we have on our museum site
Www.classiccycleus.com.  It's possible this is a later one.  He built his own fork crowns so the fork is not very mitten.  If it was replaced its a good chance it could be a mitten.  Jg


----------



## dave429 (May 30, 2013)

*fork*

Its hard to tell if the fork was original or not because it matches the rest of the patina. It was drilled for a front brake. There are no holes where a headbadge would go, so I'm assuming it didn't have one or it was painted on? i will take a look at the bikes on the link you posted.

Thanks!


----------

